# Ducato 2013 electrics



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Peeps

Seasons Greetings to all.

Currently on the Algarve and we have a problem with the 12volt 180 watt outlet on the dash. The fuse had blown and was replaced with a new 15amp one as per the handbook.

However, the socket will still not provide power. Is this supply via a relay in the fuse box? If you advise leaving it until we get home in the spring, so be it but if it is simples, I'll have a go at it.

Best regards

Al


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, In the back of my mind I seem to remember something about the fusing of the sockets. On the original X250 both sockets were fed from the same fuse F44 which was 20A but I think that somewhere along the line they changed to seperate fuses?

Found this previous post ; Courtesy of philoaks
"If the Boxer is the same as my Ducato then the power socket and cigarette lighter are F14 and F15 respectively. These two fuses are both located in the engine compartment fuse box which as Bigcats30 says is next to the air filter. It has a small flap on the top of it to access the jump start bus bar and has two nuts that hold the cover in place. Once the cover is removed the fuses are then visible.

Phil

Edit: F14 should be 15A and F15 10A."

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-216842.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ducato&start=0


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Ray.....checked on the older posts as you suggested but haven't progressed further. As you said, the fuse positions are identifiable under the bonnet but I guess there is a relay that fires up the socket in that same box. 
Maybe best to wait until I get back to Blighty rather than risk making a cock-up down this neck of the woods.

Al


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

I don't understand your reasoning that there must be a relay involved somewhere?

Relays are generally used to switch loads on and off, not to permanently feed an unswitched socket, I can't see any reason why a relay would be fitted in the supply to that socket outlet.

It's more likely a short circuit on the wiring between the fuseboard and the socket or indeed on the socket itself, possibly a wire abrading or a "flash" across the socket terminals. Either way, it should be something you can spot and fix fairly easily.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan
> ...


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Ray and Ken

Many thanks for your input. As Ray says, the socket in question is energised by the ignition switch, although with different ratings to Ray's unit.

I didn't want to strip away under the dash if more straight forward to pull a relay. Just need to Id the relay now. Failing that, will look at the socket wiring.

Al


----------

